# How mutation were created?



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

I have simple question. Default budgies are light green. How additional mutations were created? It was natural process or someone created it by genetic modifications?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please check the Budgie Articles and Stickies.

This one should answer your question:

How Mutations Were Created*


----------

